# Fischt jemand Power Pro 0,10?



## Mefospezialist (16. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

mich würde mal interessieren ob jemand die Power pro in o,10 auf der Rolle hat und ob die Tragkraftmäßig ausreichend ist.

Angegeben ist sie mit 5kg ich gehe dann ainfach mal von realistischen 3,5-4kg aus.

Sollte doch normalerweise zum fischen mit Blinkern bis 25gr. locker reichen oder?

Was mich auch noch interessieren würde ist ein Knoten mit dem man solch eine dünne geflochtene sicher mit Fluorcarbon 0,30-0,35 sicher verbinden kann.

Bin mir nicht sicher ob der verbesserte Albright bei solch dünnem geflecht sicher hält oder ob die dann doch wieder das Vorfach zerschneidet.

Danke

Grüße

David


----------



## Alex.k (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fischt jemand Power Pro 0,10?*

Die Angaben von 5kg sind in etwa zutreffend! Knoten für was?


----------



## Mefospezialist (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fischt jemand Power Pro 0,10?*

sicher mit Fluorcarbon 0,30-0,35 sicher verbinden kann.

Als Vorfachschnur bzw. Schockleader

Gruß


----------



## linkspaddel (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fischt jemand Power Pro 0,10?*

Moin.
Ich fische die Schnur und das sehr zufrieden.
Allerdings verbinde ich sie mit einem Mini-Tönnchenwirbel an ein ca. 1 Meter langes FC Vorfach (0,26er Gamakatsu) - pass super zusammen..

Gruß, Simon


----------



## Mefospezialist (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fischt jemand Power Pro 0,10?*

Welcher Knoten Simon?

Danke

Gruß

David


----------



## Denni_Lo (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fischt jemand Power Pro 0,10?*



Mefospezialist schrieb:


> Welcher Knoten Simon?
> 
> Danke
> 
> ...



Bloß kein wirbel zwischen FC und Hauptschnur, mach einen Schlagschnurknoten mit ~15-20 Windungen

http://www.wrackangeln.de/uploads/pics/knot_schlag.gif


----------



## Mefospezialist (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fischt jemand Power Pro 0,10?*

Hallo Denni,

bitte um Erklärung warum kein Wirbel?

Ich meine ich habs auch noch nie mit Wirbal dazwischen gemacht aber das würde mich mal interessieren.

Wie gesagt ich hatte bis jetzt immer den hier

http://www.angelknotenpage.de/Knotenbank/alb_verb.htm

genommen. Hatte nie Probleme damit habe aber auch immer mit etwas dickerer geflochtener gefischt.
Habe jetzt halt schon oft gelesen das die dünnen geflochtene die mono durchschneiden, deswegen die Frage.

Gruß


----------



## Denni_Lo (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fischt jemand Power Pro 0,10?*

Weil man damit immer wieder in die Ringe rasselt. Dazu kommt noch das ich den mini Wirbelchen keinerlei Vertrauen entgegenbringe.

Der verbesserte Allbright ist kein schlechter Knoten, aber er wird leider etwas wulstig durch seinen Aufbau. 

Generell läst sich aber mit keinem Knoten verhindern dass die geringe Dehnung des Geflechts in eine Mono einschneidet.


----------



## Mefospezialist (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fischt jemand Power Pro 0,10?*

Da wäre doch en zusammenlaufender Knoten die Lösung wo keine der beiden Schnüre übereinander liegt, dadurch kann doch rein theoretisch die eine nicht in die andere Einschneiden oder mache ich da einen Denkfehler?

Dieser hier vielleicht??

http://www.angelknotenpage.de/Knotenbank/grin_dpl.htm

Gruß


----------



## Denni_Lo (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fischt jemand Power Pro 0,10?*

Wenn Du zug auf das ganze gibst passiert folgendes:

der Knoten wird nur noch enger gezogen, dh dass sich die Wicklungen der geflochtenen weiter um das FC zuziehen. Daher auch die vielen Wicklungen damit sich die Spannung mehr verteilt.

Den Grinner zu Grinner kenne ich aber habe mit dem keine Erfahrung gesammelt. Ich mache immer den Schlagschnurknoten mit vielen Windungen, bisher ist da erst was gerissen wen ich einen Hänger mittels viel Zugspannung (Hauptschnur um Kescherstiel gewickelt) gelöst habe. Wobei mir dabei eher das eigentliche Vorfach dabei um die Ohren fliegt.


----------



## aalpietscher (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fischt jemand Power Pro 0,10?*

Moin,#h

Ich mach immer den doppelten grinner und hatte bis jetzt nie probleme damit#6

Gruß....


----------



## Mefospezialist (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fischt jemand Power Pro 0,10?*

Super also 2 Knoten zum testen wobei mir der doppelte Grinner besser gefällt, hab irgendwie kein veretrauen in den einen Schlag beim Schlagschnurknoten aber ich werde dann beide mal testen.

Danke

Gruß

David


----------



## Alex.k (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fischt jemand Power Pro 0,10?*



Mefospezialist schrieb:


> http://www.angelknotenpage.de/Knotenbank/grin_dpl.htm
> 
> Gruß



Bei dem kleinen Querschnitt könnte es einschneiden und durchrutschen, nicht empfehlenswert..


----------



## marioschreiber (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fischt jemand Power Pro 0,10?*

Redet ihr hier über etwa einen Meter FC-Vorfach !?
Lasst es weg ... angelt  !
Dann muss man sich auch nicht seitenweise über passende Knoten unterhalten !

0,10er ... tss ... stört die Forellen wenig !


----------



## dido_43 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fischt jemand Power Pro 0,10?*

Knoten:

zum verbinden der von mir genutzten Stroft Typ 2 und 0,30-iger  Flourcarbon von Linesystem habe mir dieses Teil aus Japan geordert.

http://ezknotter.gear-lab.com/

Mit etwas Übung kinderleicht.

M. M. gibts nichts besseres als den FG-Knoten. Hält bombenfest und flutscht nur so durch die Ringe. 

Davor den Albright-Knoten, auf Dauer war das nix. 

MFG


----------



## Chiforce (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fischt jemand Power Pro 0,10?*



dido_43 schrieb:


> Knoten:
> 
> zum verbinden der von mir genutzten Stroft Typ 2 und 0,30-iger  Flourcarbon von Linesystem habe mir dieses Teil aus Japan geordert.
> 
> ...




Hallo,

SEHR INTERESSANT, wo beommt man denn das Teil?

 Ich habe bei eBay und google-shopping gesucht, und spontan nichts gefunden... 

MfG


----------

